# CTT rankings



## Cuchilo (17 Aug 2019)

Just noticed the CTT website has a new "rankings " feature . Now when you think you are doing ok you can see how bad you really are compared to the rest of the country


----------



## mattobrien (21 Aug 2019)

Take a look at Spindata instead, it is a far superior system to the CTT attempt at rankings


----------



## DCLane (21 Aug 2019)

Thanks for that - now I can see how low I am 

Son no. 2 is 1909
I'm 3258


----------



## HLaB (6 Sep 2019)

DCLane said:


> Thanks for that - now I can see how low I am
> 
> Son no. 2 is 1909
> I'm 3258


Better than me, I am a lowly 4046. I've only done two ranking opens this year.


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Oct 2019)

I've done one open with a late start , shame as i did my second fastest time on that course . Next year should start with an early higher ranking


----------



## DCLane (5 Nov 2019)

DCLane said:


> Thanks for that - now I can see how low I am
> 
> Son no. 2 is 1909
> I'm 3258




Going down ... I'm now 3721
And my son's 1253

The gap's getting bigger


----------

